# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > New Matter's MOD-t Forum >  Hackaday MOD-t teardown

## zegreeta

OK, I'm not sure if I would consider this a teardown but they thoroughly examined the MOD-t 3D printer - see http://hackaday.com/2014/06/09/a-clo...-t-3d-printer/

I'm really impressed by how simple of a design this printer is and the minimalization of parts used.

Check out how simple the extruder is:


And of course the 3d printer

----------

